# what is the best amount of time to abstain for



## simmy23 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi all what  is the optimal amount of time to abstain to get the best quality sperm for ivf cycle before egg collection / sperm production day?

 prompt reply would be appreciated


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

We were advised just a couple of days 2 or 3 at the most

Good luck

Shelley x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Your clinic should advise you as it can vary a little between clinics but ours say no less than 60 hours and no more than 72 hours.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

